# Spaghetti Pie



## Ari-elf (Nov 9, 2007)

This is super quick and easy, and reheats really well.

6oz of spaghetti, cooked according to package directions.
2T butter
2 beaten eggs
1/2 cup grated parm cheese
1 cup ricotta cheese
1lb either ground beef or sausage
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup chopped green pepper
1 8oz can tomatoes
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1t sugar
1t Italian seasoning, or to taste
1/2t t garlic powder
1/2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese

Drain pasta and place in a bowl. Stir in the butter and mix until melted. Add in the beaten eggs and the parm cheese. Form the mixture into a crust on the bottom on a 10 inch pie pan. Spread the ricotta cheese over this layer. Brown the meat in a skillet, then add the onions and green peppers. Cook until onions are tender. Drain off the fat. Stir in the undrained tomatoes, tomato paste, sugar, Italian seasoning, garlic and salt and pepper to taste. Add the meat mixture to the pie pan. Bake in a 350 degree oven for 20 minutes. Sprinkle the mozzarella and bake for an additional 5 minutes or until the cheese is all melted and gooey.


----------



## miniman (Nov 9, 2007)

I use this as one of the rcipes with one of the groups I teach (aged 12/13). It is a great basic recipe that tasrtes good and works really well.


----------



## Rom (Nov 19, 2007)

This looks alright, it's now on my "to actually try and find some time and cook" list
thanks


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 19, 2007)

Thank you!
I bet I could get my non-eating 4 yr old to eat that!! 
If not, more for me!!!


----------

